# Schema Therapy?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

anyone have tried it?


----------



## daniel11206 (Jul 1, 2009)

I have the book Reinventing your life, all it is a combination of therapies. Its suppose to be for people who didn't respond to conventional therapy like cbt.
If u think cbt was a lot of work then schema therapy is a lot more work.


----------

